# 98 Maxima GLE did not Pass Inspection



## missgirle (Feb 27, 2004)

Hello All:

Ok this is long and upsetting so here I go.
So I bought this 98 Maxima used in Feb 04. I knew it was a salvaged title, I also know that in Texas they have regulations for those sort of vehicles to put them back on the road so I was ok with it.

The car had 103k when I bought and I have only put about 4k since I have had it. Recently I have noticed the car starts to smoke after it is started, but it doesn't smoke when I am driving. 

I had not driven the car for about 5 weeks due to being out of town. When I come back something is going on. When I tried to start it up it would start up but it wouldn't stay on. So I tried a few more time to start it up. It started and would immediately die out. It would stay on if gas was given. Last try I started it and it stayed on and ran fine. Just long enough for me to get it to my mechanic and have him tell me something is wrong with the car.

He ran the Texas state emissions inspection and he said he immediately got this code P0105: Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit Malfunction. He says that the cars Check Engine light should be on however, it is not. I don't even recall ever seeing that light come on when I start the car. I will look next time. So it doesn't pass. He says that it could be anything causing this error and it would be hard to know where to start. Also, all but the drivers windows are not working. And when I first got the car I recall there being a problem with the electric locks, which I paid to have fixed. 

SO it looks like a complete electrical problem. And I don't even know where to start!

So I called the guy I bought it from, he runs a salvaged auto sales place. He said to bring it in and he will look at it. I took it in today and he wasn't there, so I called him and he said that I should take the car and have it inspected at this ONE place and tell them he sent me. So I did, and IT PASSED. (I don't think it is legit)
However, I still don't feel good that something deadly could be going on inside that car. I really need to have a vehicle with a new baby. We spent 4900 on the car and I really have't driven that much so I would like to keep it going.

My question is with the code that is given and all of the symptoms I am having does anyone know what I should have looked at first?

Thanks for any info.
It is greatly appreciated.

Josey


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

Seems like your MAP sensor - the code that was pulled - has a vacuum line that is cracked or torn - that would explain the engine dying.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Also make sure to check amd see if the SES light come on when you start the car. They may have pulled the light bulb out so that you would not tell that the SES light is on.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the ses light bulb is so rediculously easy to pull, i got bugged my that lighty so i took mine out in about 3 minutes... if someone was trying to hide problems, that is an easy way out...


----------

